# One Meal a Day



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I am now doing the One Meal a Day (OMAD) diet, which is a form of intermittent fasting. I figured since fasting is good for curing all kinds of stuff, and a lot of people seem to do this because it's healthy, might as well try it out. I should note that I do not have IBS, so I won't starve from diarrhea or become clogged from constipation.

Reasons I follow this diet:


Easy to monitor what is going in (foods) and out (feaces)
More predictable bowel movements
More firm stools
Less gas build up
Less thought about consumption, digestion, defecation, and hopefully smell, wetness, itching, etc
Health benefits, apperantly

I don't to suggest this diet to anyone else, it's up to you.











https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intermittent_fasting

https://www.reddit.com/r/omad/

In addition I keep exercising and I am currently learning about low-fiber diets, low-carb diets, the effects of (in)soluble fibers.

I wonder what you guys think? Any of you tried this?


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Im up for trying anything at this point. Another one that might be a good try is a 2 week lemon juice detox. That one would be extreme but might cure the issue entirely. Might be a last resort kind of thing. One meal a day seems like a good plan though.


----------



## lone_wolf777 (Dec 20, 2017)

I've tried variations of this diet. All in all, it's a good starting point. The thing to watch out for is protein. We can only metabolize approximately 30 grams per meal. It might not be a terrible idea to throw in a couple snacks.


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Pete, I fully believe this is some kind of neurological/muscular thing. I remember reading a post a while back http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/147145-leaky-gasfecal-body-odor-cured/. How affective would this procedure be in curing leaky gas for the average sufferer? The best treatment options are SNS and THD Sphinkeeper Id imagine, but in practice this should work almost as well and perhaps better if the problem is a sealing issue.

Also, of course, the lemon juice thing I mentioned would only be for reducing the smell and not eliminating it. Obviously, it wouldnt solve the core problem.


----------



## used to be moises (Dec 29, 2016)

This is an IBS board but I have to address the comment that it can worsen blood sugar control. At this point there is a growing body of published research to the contrary. The reality is that published research can also mislead but it certainly beats speculation on web forums.

Personally, by reducing the number of meals I ate per day, I was able to stop injecting insulin. I check my blood sugar multiple times/day and get an A1c test regularly.

Okay. Back to IBS. I found that reducing meal frequency gives me more flatulence. I was able to ameliorate--but not eradicate--the problem by doing my OMAD earlier in the day instead of later in the day, which is more common.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Always appreciate your input, Pete. I think a slower metabolism isn't a bad thing, for me. Many people claim fasting is better, the other half says otherwise. I will try it out myself and report back.



used to be moises said:


> I found that reducing meal frequency gives me more flatulence.


I wonder how that came to be. I thought swallowing air during consumption was a reason for flatulance. Maybe you ate faster because of hunger?


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

used to be moises said:


> This is an IBS board but I have to address the comment that it can worsen blood sugar control. At this point there is a growing body of published research to the contrary. The reality is that published research can also mislead but it certainly beats speculation on web forums.
> 
> Personally, by reducing the number of meals I ate per day, I was able to stop injecting insulin. I check my blood sugar multiple times/day and get an A1c test regularly.
> 
> Okay. Back to IBS. I found that reducing meal frequency gives me more flatulence. I was able to ameliorate--but not eradicate--the problem by doing my OMAD earlier in the day instead of later in the day, which is more common.


That's really interesting about the affect on blood sugar control. Looking for the research on a subject is good for all of us to do.

There are certain bacteria linked with more flatulence, but I forget which ones they are this morning.


----------

